# United Seeds Sure Shot KBG or Mazama Mono



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I plan on renovating about a 1,000 sqft area of my lawn and plan on trying KBG. I think I've narrowed my choices down to United Seeds Sure Shot which contains Arrowhead, Blueberry, Blue Note, Everest and Nu Glade or a monostand of Mazama or Blue Note if I can find it. Also still a chance I just use some mix I find locally if it a lot cheaper but not a lot of places carry 100% KBG since were in the transition zone.

Anyone on here used the Sure Shot blend before and if so how has it performed for you?


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

What part of Kansas will you be trying this?


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Topeka area


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I have a family member in Lawrence who tested a blend of Award, Midnight and Mazama. It did quite well.

My vote would be for a mono of Mazama. I think it would perform well in your climate.


----------



## colt45 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm 200 miles north of you and was faced with the same decision as you. I could get the SureShot but waited and waited for Mazama but I ran out of time and ended up with SureShot. Most of the Sod Growers around here use SureShot and was highly recommended by them. If looking for Mazama WLS in Maryville, MO I'm pretty sure has it now. Here is a pic of my SureShot on 2 acres non irrigated. This was planted Sept 1 of last year. I still have a ways to go but Im pretty happy so far.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@colt45 Wow yeah that looks great especially since it's non irrigated. Surprised you got that good of germination. Impressive for sure.

And before I looked at your profile I was going to ask what mower you have and was going to guess a John Deere or Scag, yep looks like a Scag.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@colt45 that looks great.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Those scags can really stripe and welcome to the forum.


----------



## stripes3 (Oct 17, 2019)

Any updates on that Sureshot a year later? Pics?

Was your blend blueberry, bewitched, blue note and arrowhead, they changed it this year, with no bewitched.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just put down Sureshot but can't comment as I'm still in the germination phase.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

That was his 1 post ever on this board so not sure how active he is. I forgot how awesome that looked though lol


----------



## Jmonnette (Aug 4, 2021)

I know this may be a little late for a reply but if anyone is interested on using sure shot from united seeds. I'm at 28 days from when I seeded and it's starting to look great I did have a few storms and some run off but happy so far I will post a picture after the first mow.


----------

